# Building fiverglass seachest



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

If the hull is aluminum, why not build the seachest from aluminum?


----------



## Timmayy (Apr 7, 2020)

I am way more comfortable in my ability to build a fiberglass box than in my ability to weld an aluminum one.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Bend aluminum, rivet together, caulk seams, go have a beer.


----------



## Timmayy (Apr 7, 2020)

That’s not as fun


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Build a female version out of melamine and wax it well then glass it and pop it out. through bolt an acrylic lid with some silicone between and you’re golden


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

firecat1981 said:


> Bend aluminum, rivet together, caulk seams, go have a beer.


I don’t know what your powering this boat with but something like that will blow out in a heartbeat. Airing out and landing on the face of the next wave can send crazy pressure through the pickups. Better to have a welded aluminum box or a fully enclosed glass box like your talking.

This post is The Hull Truth territory….


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You don't need no stinkin mold.

Go look at the huge list of people building Conchfish skiffs. Everything you need to do is in each of those threads. (leave off 1 layer of cloth).

Find the thread that has been pinned or is sticky thread by Morejohn and follow the instructions. Extrapolate his hull build for your cooler and you'll do great.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

whoislang said:


> I don’t know what your powering this boat with but something like that will blow out in a heartbeat. Airing out and landing on the face of the next wave can send crazy pressure through the pickups. Better to have a welded aluminum box or a fully enclosed glass box like your talking.
> 
> This post is The Hull Truth territory….


Your kidding right? You can only get so much pressure through a pickup, it's completely limited by its intake diameter. Then you can add in the friction loss of any route to the discarge. Is fully welded better, yes, but riveted panels can easily handle this.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Just wondering how you would mount it to the hull


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

firecat1981 said:


> Your kidding right? You can only get so much pressure through a pickup, it's completely limited by its intake diameter. Then you can add in the friction loss of any route to the discarge. Is fully welded better, yes, but riveted panels can easily handle this.


So you think pressure has nothing to do with the amount of water forced into said diameter pickup


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Is that what I said? No. I said it is limited by the diameter of the intake. It's a calculatable force given water is for purpose of hydraulic calculation considered incompressible. Meaning as the pressure goes up the flow rate will hit a terminal point. Since it's not a sealed box because of the overflow discharge there is little pressure achieved in it. 
I mean, it's not like I calculate pressure and adjustable discharge rates for various sized hoses for a living or anything.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Timmayy said:


> Pic for attention. Sorry it’s not exacly a microskiff.


Maybe it's two microskiffs tied together? 😁


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

firecat1981 said:


> Is that what I said? No. I said it is limited by the diameter of the intake. It's a calculatable force given water is for purpose of hydraulic calculation considered incompressible. Meaning as the pressure goes up the flow rate will hit a terminal point. Since it's not a sealed box because of the overflow discharge there is little pressure achieved in it.
> I mean, it's not like I calculate pressure and adjustable discharge rates for various sized hoses for a living or anything.


Besides the fact that it is not a totally sealed box. It has to have a vent tube or it could become air locked. All seachest have say 1/4" tube on top that has to be taller than the waterline of the boat to allow water to enter and maintain said water inside.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I literally said that in my previous response, and you quoted me saying it. Just give up.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

firecat1981 said:


> I literally said that in my previous response, and you quoted me saying it. Just give up.


I just hit reply. Wasnt quoting you. And also was agreeing. Didnt understand you were calling the VENT tube an overflow discharge which sounds like the pumps discharge. No need to be a jerk.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Well it’s been 4 months… Any updates @Timmayy ?


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Guess not? Lol. I was looking on my phone and didnt realize it was an old thread. I'm sorry sir.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Mike Haydon said:


> Guess not? Lol. I was looking on my phone and didnt realize it was an old thread. I'm sorry sir.


Me too. Was hoping to see some pics.


----------



## Timmayy (Apr 7, 2020)

Copahee Hound said:


> Well it’s been 4 months… Any updates @Timmayy ?





Mike Haydon said:


> Guess not? Lol. I was looking on my phone and didnt realize it was an old thread. I'm sorry sir.





jasonrl23 said:


> Me too. Was hoping to see some pics.


Sorry guys I guess I forgot I made this thread and made a thread over in the bragging spot. Would love yalls thoughts on how it turned out!









Fiberglass Seachest Mold and Box


So I’ve only made a few posts here but between y’all build threads and chris’, boatworks today videos, and backyard boatworks videos I taught myself enough how to make what I think is a decent mold and finished product of a seachest. I’ll start by saying it’s not perfect and I definitely would...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## Timmayy (Apr 7, 2020)

the most updated build thread for the boat is here 






35’6” Razorhead Cat Build


35’6” Razorhead Cat Build - Figured I’d share a few pics from my buddy’s custom cat that just got finished up by Jory over at Razorhead. I drew up some custom stuf



www.tigerdroppings.com


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Looks great man! Glad you figured out building it inside out would have been better. Or better yet built it this way but a little bigger and and inside mold, made 2 parts and bonded them together. Either way it's awesome. One question though, why not build out of aluminum? Have fun on that monster and please show some pics of her when she is all done.


----------



## Timmayy (Apr 7, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> Looks great man! Glad you figured out building it inside out would have been better. Or better yet built it this way but a little bigger and and inside mold, made 2 parts and bonded them together. Either way it's awesome. One question though, why not build out of aluminum? Have fun on that monster and please show some pics of her when she is all done.


no real reason, could have made it out of aluminum but I didn’t have any experience with aluminum welding and I wanted to get some more practice with fiberglass


----------

